# Kudos to all Youdos



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Just want to say how much I appreciate being part of an active mousie forum again. The Petrodents Forum was extremely active for a couple of years, but now nobody even reads my post, even the ones with pictures. It's sad. and the web is littered with the remains of forums that have ceased to have any meaningful level of activity. From what I understand of The fervent devotion of the Brits to mousiedom, I have to believe that this forum has a long term future. that is what I'm hoping for, at the very least.

One of the things that Petrodents lacked was the pragmatic and realistic view of the realities of breeding for set goals. Not to mention the realities of limited space and money for supporting said realities. Yes, Virginia, I do occasionally set priorities and deal with the issue. Having said that, I hope to get to know all of you better int he next few years. I don't know if I'll ever go to another rodent showing. My first and only experience stateside was a real disappointment, and the only effect on my mousery was mousies that were stressed out from the travel and the exhibition. I didn't bring my best breeding stock, and I was glad I didn't for a number of reasons. Later, I accompanied another breeder as she rented a van and transported about 40 rats and their equipment across coutry to her new house. We visited a breeder who was in charge of the organization that sponsored the show. My friend ended up losing half her rats to RSV, as the host had not mentioned that she had new rescues on premises and allowed my friend to bring in a female to breed to one of her rats. Demoralizing beyond what words can express.

I doubt that I, or even less, my mousies, will ever appear at a show in England, but I'm putting this all out there to let you guys know that I am a very serious breeder and I take all these issues deadly seriously, and I hope all of you do too. It only takes one careless, uncaring individual to ruin things for the rest of us. I was lucky not to have acquired any rodents on that trip myself, so my mousery was not affected. I will end this short passionate rant now hoping that any of you will be punctilious about observing quarantine procedures even if you only have two or three meeces. It is important, and it can make a big difference.


----------

